# Happy Birthday Bear!!!



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear turns 4 today and I feel so bad that I cannot devote any real time to him. My husband, Bear's daily companion has been in the hospital for the past 10 days and we're not sure when he's coming home. Bear spends all day with my husband and I know he misses him terribly. I am amazed at how well behaved Bear has been, I have been leaving him alone for more than 5 hours at a time and he's been the perfect dog.
Last week my husband's surgeon said that it was ok for Bear to come visit my husband in the hospital and if anyone asked, Bear is my husband's service dog. Bear was very excited to see my husband in the hospital I thought he would lick him to death. All of the nurses and even some other patients wanted to say hello to Bear. One of the therapists even suggest that Bear become a therapy dog he was so popular and well behaved!
Anyways, I am thankful that Bear got to see his buddy and that at least he somewhat understands what is going on. I have to believe it was very distressing for him not knowing and me and my kids coming and going for brief moments.
I guess we will celebrate when the whole family is back home together...sorry Bear, I wish you a better birthday this year!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bear! He sounds like a terrific dog. Once your husband comes home maybe you can all celebrate, Bear can have some vanilla ice cream or a bone.
Sincerely hoping your husband recovers soon. You are lucky to have such a sensitive doctor, treating your husband both physically and spiritually.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bear!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy Birthday Bear!! OP I hope your husband has a full and speedy recovery and is home soon. You will all be able to celebrate Bear's birthday then. It was wonderful that Bear could visit at the hospital and how well behaved he was. I'm sure it meant the world to both your husband and bear!!


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Happy birthday, Bear! Sounds like he is such a good boy. Prayers that your husband makes a speedy recovery and is back home very soon ((hugs))


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday Bear! :cake: I hope your best buddy gets to come home soon.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm sure Bear understands and would want to celebrate when your hubby comes home. Hope he recovers and returns home to you and his furry buddy quickly. Its great your husband's doctor let Bear visit. I bet it made both feel better. Bear your great pup.Happy Birthday Bear.


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy BirthdayBear!!!!

Hats off to the doctor for allowing Bear to come visit his best friend!!!! I know that helped them both. Nothing better for your husband to be able to see him and hopefully things will go quickly for recovery and everyone can be a family again. I know when my husband and I are not around even just for a day, both boys are not quite themselves, they like the family unit to be intact ( :


----------

